# Semi-auto guns - buy now



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If you were thinking about buying a semi-auto gun, you might want to buy it soon. This CT school shooting will result in something happening, an Executive Order or a new law. Obama today said he'll "stop this from happening again". Something will most likely happen as a result of this shooting. Maybe just a magazine ban. Who knows. But if you were planning on buying anyway then buy now. If you were not planning on buying please just disregard this post.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I was telling Miss's BioBacon that same thing a few hours ago. Im just hoping it will take 6-10 weeks. I think it will be more like 2-3 weeks but we will see.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a couple AR-15 lower receivers sitting in the safe at home and an equal number of lower parts kits, buffer tubes, springs, etc. sitting on the shelf. But on Monday (for no known reason other than what I wanted was in-stock) I ordered everything I need to assemble a complete upper. It shipped yesterday. I have a feeling by next Monday nothing will be in-stock anymore as fear will drive the market to even crazier levels than the election did. Perhaps I need to see who has complete uppers available and place another order tonight.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

What NO how awful this last shooting has opened my eyes and I"m getting rid of every evil semiauto gun I own before they go to school and hurt someone. How totally irresponsible to advocate the purchasing of more of them.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> What NO how awful this last shooting has opened my eyes and I"m getting rid of every evil semiauto gun I own before they go to school and hurt someone. How totally irresponsible to advocate the purchasing of more of them.


ARE YOU SERIOUS???

Can't be!!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

OOPs forgot my smilies sorry 

NO I was being EXTREMELY sarcastic. And yes If I had the jack I"d be getting a few of the other semi's I have on my fun gun list. I really have the working list pretty well filled out. Alas I am broke so may have to do without if the libtards manage to get it done whith the tear and knee jerk politics.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im this close, (wait you cant see me on the net), ok real close to talking my wife into letting me get the AR15 this weekend. I need some help, defense and target practice aint gona work and nether will saying they are going to take it from us soon. Im thinking its gona have to be, if we dont buy this now prices are going to sky rocket and you known Im fascialy iresponsable enough to buy one anyway. Or, maybe I want an a Red Ryder BB Gun with a compass in the stock, and "this thing which tells time, I can get a compass and sundial on an AR right? LOL


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

jsriley5 said:


> OOPs forgot my smilies sorry
> 
> NO I was being EXTREMELY sarcastic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm sure Obama was coming after them any way , this will just be how he justifies and rationalizes the decision.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I know you guys didn't really beleive me or I'd have had pm's with offers


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> NO I was being EXTREMELY sarcastic.


Are you sure. Because that sounded just like you.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Just a thought... but you may consider looking into 80% lowers, these are popular in CA, I dont know about states where gun laws are less restrictive (and therefore people arent willing to work so hard to stop government intrusion into their legal lives).

http://www.tacticalmachining.com/80-products/80-receivers.html

It's 100% legal, and I think it's something that really puts the odds back in our favor. There is NO law, even in Kommiefornia that requires someone to put a serial number on this when it's machined it into a working lower receiver. Also the very notion of passing such a law renders itself unenforceable. Prove the lower with NO S/N was cast, machined or LPK was installed before such and such date when it was legal to do so... good luck! 

And as far as executive order... this has been beat to death on millions of threads on thousands of forums. I personally don't think even Obama wants to jump off this bridge. That's it. There's no coming back from a decision to seize legally owned firearms, and they know it.

With all of that said.. buying now is still the best thing to do, with an openly hostile to 2A rights, and 4 more years of shenanigans to pull with E.O. we have no idea what may come to pass.

That's why we prep.

My prayers are with all of the family and friends of the victims of this horrible tragedy today... and the responders who are going to have to work the crime scene of those children and carry that with them the rest of their lives. Nobody should have to endure that, and the media will definitely play it up, that's what they do. Don't get sucked into the trap...


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I was actually thinking of the 80% lowers but money is tight, especially with getting and learning how to reload, the equipment, etc.

Plus I am wanting to get FLIR, and at least a Gen 3 NV


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Dakine said:


> Just a thought... but you may consider looking into 80% lowers, these are popular in CA, I dont know about states where gun laws are less restrictive (and therefore people arent willing to work so hard to stop government intrusion into their legal lives).
> 
> http://www.tacticalmachining.com/80-products/80-receivers.html
> 
> ...


I also have looked into the 80% lowers I have the machining capability but it's been a money thing by the time you buy the casting and the jigs it's close to the price of just buying the finished lower at least for a one of, now if a bunch of guys were going together different story, but the big advantage I see is the SN, that makes it attractive to me.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

ComputerGuy said:


> I was actually thinking of the 80% lowers but money is tight, especially with getting and learning how to reload, the equipment, etc.
> 
> Plus I am wanting to get FLIR, and at least a Gen 3 NV


I have the same problem, been wanting to build a DPMS in 308 WIN. Then heard the other day wally world has or had one for 800$ now with sales tax and extra mags would have a grand in it, mentiond it to wife yesterday she said just get it! Problem is that money would buy the night scope I've been wanting to get plus a lot of reloading components for the guns I already have, so I guess common sense would be to build another upper for an AR for the night scope.


----------



## Bocephous (Oct 30, 2011)

biobacon said:


> Im this close, (wait you cant see me on the net), ok real close to talking my wife into letting me get the AR15 this weekend. I need some help, defense and target practice aint gona work and nether will saying they are going to take it from us soon. Im thinking its gona have to be, if we dont buy this now prices are going to sky rocket and you known Im fascialy iresponsable enough to buy one anyway. Or, maybe I want an a Red Ryder BB Gun with a compass in the stock, and "this thing which tells time, I can get a compass and sundial on an AR right? LOL


My wife understands that one of my roles as a husband is to be her protector, a job that I don't take lightly. She has never second-guessed any firearms purchase I have made.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

This was the Editorial in the local (conservative??) paper this morning.

Editorial: What will it take to enact gun control? 
http://www.dcourier.com/main.asp?SectionID=36&SubSectionID=1118&ArticleID=113953

Even though the shooter was already restricted from buying the guns he used. No sense.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

DH and I are adding in false wall somewhere for my unpapered guns as we speak. Luckily here in OK, we can still buy and sell to each other without having to have them registered.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Many folks are saying BUY NOW!! That is fine, but if they do re-instate an "assault" weapons ban, there is no way to know if there will be a grandfather type clause. They MAY try to force people to turn in their "assault" weapons, with NO compensation. I pray our Rights do not get raped any more than they already have. The ones who are pushing for gun control wont stop untill the 2nd is obliterated.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

I can see them limiting ammo as would be very effective, lets say you can have no more than 50 rounds


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

talob said:


> I also have looked into the 80% lowers I have the machining capability but it's been a money thing by the time you buy the casting and the jigs it's close to the price of just buying the finished lower at least for a one of, now if a bunch of guys were going together different story, but the big advantage I see is the SN, that makes it attractive to me.


yeah, too bad you're so far away... I happen to know where some jigs are. They're really close actually


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

People who carry out most of these violent actions could care less about the law. I live in one of the violent areas in America and the funny thing is they have some the most restrictive gun laws.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

A sick person is going to do sick things no matter what. I got my wife to agree that before a bill is passed we will buy one,Im assuming it will not be an overnight kind of law, but for the most part looks like Im still going to wait till tax time, (assuming any of us get a return this year)


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Registering ammo sales? Do y'all think that may happen first? That would put an end of buying ammo online, etc, but I think that will be the first to happen.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I am suprised online ammo sales haven't already been stopped. I assume the first provisions will attack ammunition. They may even get ballsy and try to further restict so called MILLITARY calibers like a few other countries do ( is canada one of those I dis remember) Hopefully they slip up and forget reloading components but that is being selfish since I CAN reload.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

They did register Ammo sales, they stoped in the 80s because they decided it was worthless from a Law Enforcement point of view. I was born in 82 so it was before it mattered to me but I read about it in Shooting Illustrated.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Biobacon is correct. I remember it well since I had my FFL way back in the olden days when a Colt AR was $400.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

That statement Rham Emmanuel made about allowing no crisis to go to waste keeps running through my mind.

Obama and his Marxist pals will certainly take advantage of the Newtown massacre. And don't forget, the AG can ban pretty much whatever he wants whenever he wants without anything moving through Congress. If he does, does anyone really think Congress would overturn it? Not in our lifetimes! The Republicans are so beat up and humiliated now they wouldn't stick their necks out and be seen as putting guns back into the hands of potential killers!

I think we could see some movement as early as this week as the POS stands behind his podium reading from his tele-prompter in some grand theatrical announcement while acting as savior. 

I'm glad that I sold all my stuff right after the election and have the newspaper ad to prove it!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Rahm Emanuel, the first time I saw him I said "Oh crap, this guy is evil, you can see it in his eyes." I have often repeated to others what he said, it's truly a wake up call. This is what he said "You never want a serious crisis to go to waste. Things that we had postponed too long, that were long term, are now immediate and must be dealt with, this crisis provides the opportunity for us to do things that you could not do before." I sorry and hate the deaths of so many innocent little children. When I was a custodian/ maintenance person for a local school district I liked to visit the kindergarten class just to see children that hadn't had their little minds twisted with all the junk that pollutes kids minds as they go through the years. And so it is that Obama and his minions and all other idiots that want to destroy ALL of the Constitution are doing exactly what Rahm Emanuel said they should do. So my dear Prepared Society friends, act fast in whatever you have to do because I think the watchman has blown his horn and the enemy is near to the gate.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

webeable said:


> I can see them limiting ammo as would be very effective, lets say you can have no more than 50 rounds


Then you had better get dang accurate with what you have, make every round count, even in practice shooting. Kind of like when I decided to stop wasting meat by heart lung shots and narrowed down to neck to skull joint or between the eyes shots. It may seem odd but instead of looking at the whole animal I started looking at vital spots as less than the size of a two inch rock, it change my accuracy to a level I had a hard time believing.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

aim small miss small


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

No one that have have read, has mentioned the taxing rout yet, you've seen what they did to the tobacco industry. What if guns had a 100% tax or a box of 20 5.56 cost $60.00 and a box of .22's cost $30.00?


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Viking said:


> Rahm Emanuel, the first time I saw him I said "Oh crap, this guy is evil, you can see it in his eyes." I have often repeated to others what he said, it's truly a wake up call. This is what he said "You never want a serious crisis to go to waste. Things that we had postponed too long, that were long term, are now immediate and must be dealt with, this crisis provides the opportunity for us to do things that you could not do before." I sorry and hate the deaths of so many innocent little children. When I was a custodian/ maintenance person for a local school district I liked to visit the kindergarten class just to see children that hadn't had their little minds twisted with all the junk that pollutes kids minds as they go through the years. And so it is that Obama and his minions and all other idiots that want to destroy ALL of the Constitution are doing exactly what Rahm Emanuel said they should do. So my dear Prepared Society friends, act fast in whatever you have to do because I think the watchman has blown his horn and the enemy is near to the gate.


This makes me feel not so crazy...

What have other leaders done to their citizians to get their agendas passed. Then I thought no not here in this country but now... Something tells me this isn't the end of these terrible acts.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> aim small miss small


thats just what I was thinking, Mark A Baker


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

razorback said:


> This makes me feel not so crazy...
> 
> What have other leaders done to their citizians to get their agendas passed. Then I thought no not here in this country but now... Something tells me this isn't the end of these terrible acts.


I don't think anyone with a good heart wants to believe that the leaders of this country could do things that are so vile as has just been done to get their agendas pasted. But in the early 1970's when the so called gasoline shortage happened my step dad, who worked in the Conoco refinery in Denver and was not a conspiratorial person, told me that the shortage was contrived to control the people. I thought that was crazy and I didn't want to believe that our leaders would do such a thing until I started hearing things like slowing the oil tankers down at sea, oil tankers anchored at terminals but not allowed to unload because crude tank farms were full, refinery bosses that were able to get fuel because the refined fuel tanks were full and then closed gas stations were found with their fuel tanks full. I have come to believe that the powers that be wouldn't bat an eye in sacrificing their own family members for the so called "Greater good" of the global agenda. I just pray that we get some sort of "Reset", as someone mentioned here, to bring this nation back to it's senses, back to the Constitution and realization that our founding fathers had in knowing this was a God given nation.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im not couting on it Viking, my thinking is nether are you.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

biobacon said:


> Im not couting on it Viking, my thinking is nether are you.


Yep, you're right on that but as I often say, I can dream about it. At least on the other side of this we're about as prepared as we're able to be and at my age that's something I wasn't sure I could say looking nearly twelve years back.


----------



## Sfour321 (May 21, 2012)

Sen. Fienstein D-CA was just on MSNBC (shocker) stating that she is going push for assault weapons ban in Jan.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Sfour321 said:


> Sen. Fienstein D-CA was just on MSNBC (shocker) stating that she is going push for assault weapons ban in Jan.


Is there an unlike option? LOL


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Sen. Fienstein D-CA was just on MSNBC (shocker) stating that she is going push for assault weapons ban in Jan.


That was Dianne? I thought it was a clip from an upcoming horror movie called FrankenFeinstein. The scariest politician to ever be elected other than Obama(nation). OoOOOooOooOoOo. She's gonna get you!


----------



## supersixone (Dec 6, 2012)

pandamonium said:


> Many folks are saying BUY NOW!! That is fine, but if they do re-instate an "assault" weapons ban, there is no way to know if there will be a grandfather type clause. They MAY try to force people to turn in their "assault" weapons, with NO compensation. I pray our Rights do not get raped any more than they already have. The ones who are pushing for gun control wont stop untill the 2nd is obliterated.


Just after the election it was rumored that Feinstein was going to introduce a bill....and existing weapons named in the new ban WOULD NOT be grandfathered in. Scary times ahead.

This is from Nov. 6th 2012. 
http://www.examiner.com/article/feinstein-rumored-to-be-pushing-semi-auto-ban-if-obama-reelected


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> I know you guys didn't really beleive me or I'd have had pm's with offers


I didn't believe you and I'm new here. I think you are intelligent to keep quiet rather than say something like that and have a bunch of fanatics flaming you.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> That was Dianne? I thought it was a clip from an upcoming horror movie called FrankenFeinstein. The scariest politician to ever be elected other than Obama(nation). OoOOOooOooOoOo. She's gonna get you!


To be honest, most all of his appointees look like zombies. No longer does Jimmie Carter look so bad, well actually not quite so bad.:dunno:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Viking said:


> To be honest, most all of his appointees look like zombies. No longer does Jimmie Carter look so bad, well actually not quite so bad.:dunno:


Did you ever think that there would come a day that Jimmie didn't look so bad....

Dang.


----------



## StoneBear (Apr 26, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> What NO how awful this last shooting has opened my eyes and I"m getting rid of every evil semiauto gun I own before they go to school and hurt someone. How totally irresponsible to advocate the purchasing of more of them.


Well! What do you have and how much do you want for them? Cause I want a gun so that I can shoot the person before they can hurt anymore children!


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Had a buddy from down in Texas called me yesterday, he was at a couple of gun stores and people were lined up out the door buying guns and getting paper work done ammo shelves were about empty to, Diane Feinstein will be looking at civil war in this country if they try to take away existing guns, we got a shitstorm coming at us.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Could one of you please set the record straight? The news reporting from this latest incident has been so shoddy I don't know whats true and whats not.

But, the report I heard stated that the dreaded "assault weapon" - that Bushmaster - was found IN HIS CAR TRUNK! If that was true, then it wasn't used in this shooting.... he had pistols.

Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Jezcruzen said:


> Could one of you please set the record straight? The news reporting from this latest incident has been so shoddy I don't know whats true and whats not.
> 
> But, the report I heard stated that the dreaded "assault weapon" - that Bushmaster - was found IN HIS CAR TRUNK! If that was true, then it wasn't used in this shooting.... he had pistols.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that?


I heard that also. We may never know the real truth.
Also apparently many ARE buying guns - - -

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/12/18/gun-sales-surge-after-connecticut-massacre/


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jezcruzen said:


> Could one of you please set the record straight? The news reporting from this latest incident has been so shoddy I don't know whats true and whats not.
> 
> But, the report I heard stated that the dreaded "assault weapon" - that Bushmaster - was found IN HIS CAR TRUNK! If that was true, then it wasn't used in this shooting.... he had pistols.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that?


I'm not even paying attention to the news reports anymore. It's going to take some time for everything to get worked out. I'll wait until they finish the investigation and all the facts are in.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah early that is what I heard as well that he used a glock 10mm and a sig saur of some kind and a third was in his car now they are changing it and saying a rifle was used sounds like facts being bent to suit some agenda to me.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

hiwall said:


> If you were thinking about buying a semi-auto gun, you might want to buy it soon. This CT school shooting will result in something happening, an Executive Order or a new law. Obama today said he'll "stop this from happening again". Something will most likely happen as a result of this shooting. Maybe just a magazine ban. Who knows. But if you were planning on buying anyway then buy now. If you were not planning on buying please just disregard this post.


At the store now, its a Tuesday morning, 30 people ahead of me in the gun buy line. More behind me. Walls are bare of ARs...

Buy now if only because of the back order!


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

webeable said:


> I can see them limiting ammo as would be very effective, lets say you can have no more than 50 rounds


50 rounds, thats 50 victims how is that "effective".


----------



## mamak (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree!! Hubby had to run to Gander Mountain yesterday here in Ohio.....said everyone was there in line for guns and ammo. At least 50 people. I'm rethinking our Christmas budget.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks like Cheaper Than Dirt has stopped selling guns from their site! Said they are reexamining their procedures


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> Looks like Cheaper Than Dirt has stopped selling guns from their site! Said they are reexamining their procedures


CG is right . Not just web stores too . I heard today that Wallyworld pulled the Bushmaster off the shelf Dicks Sporting Goods is pulling rifles off their shelves right now . Getting scarier by the day .


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

jsriley5 said:


> yeah early that is what I heard as well that he used a glock 10mm and a sig saur of some kind and a third was in his car now they are changing it and saying a rifle was used sounds like facts being bent to suit some agenda to me.


And therein lies the problem with Lamestream Media, just a bunch of chickens running around with their heads cut off no longer capable of doing the proper research to get to the truth before spewing total crap.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

My Dicks (Ha Ha HA) still had them saturday.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

biobacon said:


> My Dicks (Ha Ha HA) still had them saturday.


They announced today they were removing stock from all CT based stores...

My grubby little fingers just got me hands on a new toy... FTF - way to go... But costs are skyrocketing!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe they could just ban semi autos on the east and west coast. You guys in Texas might not believe it but we are pretty gun loving in Ohio. On my street all but two of the occupied houses have guns. Both are on each side of me, One is owned by a 72 year old women who has my phone number just in case and the other is a bigger family with a viet nam area vet grandpa who is talking about gettting a hand gun. If I had the money I would buy him one. I like to pretend that Ohio would rebell against a gun roundup but with two small kids I just dont think I would activly resist a peaceful roundup nor do I think a lot of other people in my area would. They come in with trucks of soldiers and tanks with guns blazing that might be a different story.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Aren't these stores and sites pulling stock admitting liability?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

PackerBacker said:


> Aren't these stores and sites pulling stock admitting liability?


That or idiocy, Im not certain.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I am hoping to find my wife a hand gun for Christmas when we are in West Texas I hope I will be able to find one


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

I lean towards idiocy!
Cheaper Than Dirt already has over 8k complaints on there Facebook page. They're going to lose a ton of business. No cash flow = no money for lawyers = sell out old customers to cover you butt when the "man" knocks on the door.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Lowerthendirt.com?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I ordered a few more hi-caps Sunday afternoon. I had to order from two dealers just to get five Glock mags.

Today I got an email from Centerfire Systems saying that the one mag I ordered from them is "on backorder and overdue". Yeah, ya think?

Creeps! They showed they had the inventory on Sunday!


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Glad I got my AR and a Savage 111 in a 30-06 flavor after the coronation of his majesty (Long live Lady Liberty), had to dip into my retirement fund for it with my wife now we are stocking up on rounds. On the plus side for us, 30 round magazines are part of my job so I am free to buy them as needed...well, well looks like all 10 I had including the ones I used in Iraq just broke...damn. Guess I gotta replace them before I am disciplined at work for not having my 7 magazine combat load.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Need to remember the stores that are selling out early and pulling things off the shelf in response to leftist propaganda. They don't deserve our monetary support in any other of their sales areas either. With that kind of attitude the Fed won't have to officially ban guns.


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

If you are going to buy an AR you had better hurry they are selling out quick.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> That or idiocy, Im not certain.


One and the same this time!


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

Just bought 10 magpul 30 round mags for $12.30 each with free shipping. Last week the 10 that I bought were $100(that site is now sold out). Prices are going up! Get them before they double in price.

This week I'm looking at getting another AR or I might opt for an AK. Not sure which one I want.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I was in bass pro shops in Pigeon Forge, TN and Gander Mountain in Knoxville, TN 3 days ago. Each had plenty of AR's in stock and it shocked me! I am not in need of one but I did buy a Ruger 10/22 takedown model, like it too! Gonna have to scope it out for the mr's! Ammo was scarce say around 50% or less depending on the type of round you were looking for, no 9mm, .45 acp, 22lr, 5.56/223 or 308! Now these big stores get shipments daily so that could change!


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

cqp33 said:


> I was in bass pro shops in Pigeon Forge, TN and Gander Mountain in Knoxville, TN 3 days ago. Each had plenty of AR's in stock and it shocked me! I am not in need of one but I did buy a Ruger 10/22 takedown model, like it too! Gonna have to scope it out for the mr's! Ammo was scarce say around 50% or less depending on the type of round you were looking for, no 9mm, .45 acp, 22lr, 5.56/223 or 308! Now these big stores get shipments daily so that could change!


I was in there a few weekends ago and the gun counter was packed! My hubby and I gave up looking they were so busy, it was the weekend it was 68 degrees outside, that might have had something to do with it lol. If you ever make it to elizabethton, tn check out Peake brothers gun and pawn. Super nice guys and we've always found great selection and deals there.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Honestly, I blame the mother for not locking her guns up well enough. Some kids are normal and you don't need to lock down your arms as much, but when you know you have a mentally disturbed individual living with you, it's your responsibility so secure your firearms. She paid the ultimate price for her folly. 
People kill people, not inanimate objects.

I walked through Dicks Sporting (Somewhat)Goods today, the lines at the counter wrapped around the sales floor.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Have they ever said how he gained access to them. I have never heard. for all we know he pried a gun safe open with a crow bar or beat it open with a sledge hammer. Unless you have heard a report I missed which is possible.


----------



## Bocephous (Oct 30, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> Need to remember the stores that are selling out early and pulling things off the shelf in response to leftist propaganda. They don't deserve our monetary support in any other of their sales areas either. With that kind of attitude the Fed won't have to officially ban guns.


Exactly. Dicks Sporting Goods is now on my "never-enter-the-store-again" list.

‎"Necessity is the plea for every infringement of human freedom. 
It is the argument of tyrants; it is the creed of slaves."


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Bocephous said:


> Exactly. Dicks Sporting Goods is now on my "never-enter-the-store-again" list.
> 
> ‎"Necessity is the plea for every infringement of human freedom.
> It is the argument of tyrants; it is the creed of slaves."


I'm with ya on that one!!

I'm also hearing that some gun stores aren't selling the inventory they have waiting on pricing to go up. That might end up biting them in the a$$ if they end up not being able to sell them at all =(


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Well Ladies and Gents, apparently this is a list of proposed guns to be banned that was brought up back in 2007, and might be the basis for the new evil gun list.

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/110/hr1022/text


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/her...federal-assault-weapons-ban-wont-want-to-see/


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nt sure I want to see it either I really didn't suspect that handguns were that high either I thought Other weopon would have been the highest as most murders tend to be crimes of passion and the closest handy object is used to bludgeon the victim to death. Guess I was wrong or the chart is off. I would lean towards me just because I have not researched it for myself in a long long time.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's another that puts things in perspective... SIAP


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/heres-the-chart-that-supporters-of-a-federal-assault-weapons-ban-wont-want-to-see/


Thanks PB, I just reposted that graph over on Facebook. Can let them completely monopolize the social networks.  some of us are called to be a thorn in their collective assets...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

pandamonium said:


> ...They MAY try to force people to turn in their "assault" weapons, with NO compensation....


If that happens I think the north will be smart enough this time to join with the south....


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

In 2007 the population of Dallas Texas was 1,197,816

U.S. Abortion deaths was 1,210,000.

Firearm homicides was 12,632.

*IF* logic dictates banding firearms to protect our children then wouldn't the same logic dictate banding abortions too?


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

This is probably one of the more interesting (for lack of a better word) quandaries facing us all. The problem is that we're all used to doing things the "right" way; obeying the law and all that. Should things go toes up in the way executive order 13603 defines, anybody with paperwork is going to make a bunch of new friends in a hurry. Even voicing this makes me uncomfortable, but it is the truth. "Preparation" has as much, if not more, to do with mind-set and tactical awareness, than with the possession of most types of hardware. I obviously will not go into detail, but my belief, and my practice, is to acquire what I can, but not panic over what I don't have. My preferred method is to avoid confrontation entirely. Barring that, I simply plan to use what I have to get what I need. I will NEVER cause harm or hardship to an innocent... but if I'm faced with someone who falls _outside_ that category, it will most likely be someone who has something I'll find useful once I talk them into giving it to me. Unless those types show up all at once, chances are I already have strong enough arguments to sufficiently persuade them to lend me _THEIR_ equipment.

God Bless.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Ammo and auto guns and other supplies are now very depleted across the US. I all of you got the stuff you wanted.

Today Eric Holder said the gun control measures would likely be done with Executive Order.

The Governor of New York wants the confiscate those dreaded semi-autos, he said today.


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

80 people a day die from gun violence in America.....but wait 78 of those people were violent criminals.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I love that guy.


----------



## zero8184 (May 9, 2012)

Everything assault related is going through the roof. Clips for a mini 14 are going as much as $80, bulk .223 ammo where I'm at is becoming non-existent. All high capacity magazines of all kind are disappearing. I figure shotgun ammo and .22lr will be safe for a little while to come. Ironic though, more people are killed with a .22 than any other caliber. I don't see weapons disappearing, just becoming so hard to obtain through gov regulations and the outrageous prices of ammo.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Just got back from a big gun show in Ft Worth.
There wasn't *any* good news.

The ammo dealers were either sold out or charging $1/round (or more!!!) for 223. The few places that had any 308 wanted $1.70/round. Even the shotgun ammo offerings were looking very bare.
One booth had 2 Federal bulk cans, but you had to buy an AR *just to be able to buy the ammo.* 
AR magazine prices ranged from $35-$50 for PMags. I saw 1 idjit get a 'deal' by buying 4 surplus metal mags for $150!!! These are the ones that are normally $8 each.
Bulk packs of 22LR were nearly $40 each though I did buy some 22 Short for the regular price.
10/22 mags were $40 or $10-$15 higher than before.
The AR prices were crazy too. They wanted $1500 for Bushmasters that normally go for <$900 @ Wal Mart. There were guys wanting $2000-$3000 for some higher end models.
The operative word for my experience is the dealers are charging whatever the market will bear.

Give it a month or so for things to settle down and for production to be ramped up, and I think we'll see a return to normalcy barring some sort political action.

OTOH, I did talk to *1* ammo dealer who sells reloads. He intends to keep his prices the same though he was of course sold out of what I wanted. But he did have 650gr 50 cal reloads for $4 each which is a very decent price. He intends to sell his 308 reloads for $.80 each which isn't too bad. He'll be at the Dallas show in January if anyone is interested. I also have his business card if you want his contact info.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There is a (maybe stupid) rumor going around that the feds will make any magazine of more than 10 rounds a NFA item (same as a suppressor). That would instantly make them illegal without a $200 tax stamp. That would be ooh so bad in so many ways.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I found the editorial in the Baltimore paper today very disturbing in that it called for a repeal of the Second Amendment completely. In their words no civilized nation should allow their population to own guns. All you hear is England and Japan and China. Their people don't own guns. Neither did the German people after Hitler took over. 

And don't forget the small store owners in England who had their stores ransacked and burned during the recent riots there. They could not protect themselves or their property because the police protect them. RIGHT. 

If the Second Amendment is repealed this country is doomed. Period. GB


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> I'm not even paying attention to the news reports anymore. It's going to take some time for everything to get worked out. I'll wait until they finish the investigation and all the facts are in.


LOL,you will be waiting an eternity.:teehee: The truth will never be told about anything major media has to do with.:sssh:



Bravo_12v said:


> Glad I got my AR and a Savage 111 in a 30-06 flavor after the coronation of his majesty (Long live Lady Liberty), had to dip into my retirement fund for it with my wife now we are stocking up on rounds. On the plus side for us, 30 round magazines are part of my job so I am free to buy them as needed...well, well looks like all 10 I had including the ones I used in Iraq just broke...damn. Guess I gotta replace them before I am disciplined at work for not having my 7 magazine combat load.


I heard returning vets were on the terror watch list and can't own guns.Take care and get the hell out of there soon as they let you.:wave:



TheLazyL said:


> If that happens I think the north will be smart enough this time to join with the south....


Maybe but there are lots of libs upthere..



TheLazyL said:


> In 2007 the population of Dallas Texas was 1,197,816
> 
> U.S. Abortion deaths was 1,210,000.
> 
> ...


 this can be a unpopular question,but accordign to many abortion is just another from of birth control.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> I heard returning vets were on the terror watch list and can't own guns.Take care and get the hell out of there soon as they let you.:wave:


I know plenty that are returning and haven't had any restrictions on owning or purchasing firearms. I haven't had any difficulty due to my prior service. :dunno:

I don't know about any terror list to which vets are automatically added.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

There have been several situations where veterans have been listed on "watch lists" and have been denied guns. I cannot find the sources for those reports, but I believe I have seen them listed on this forum a couple months back.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Startingout-Blair said:


> There have been several situations where veterans have been listed on "watch lists" and have been denied guns. I cannot find the sources for those reports, but I believe I have seen them listed on this forum a couple months back.


I believe there are veterans on watch lists, but it's not due to them being veterans. The only way military service can affect your ability to purchase firearms is if you were dishonorably discharged and that's clearly identified on form 4473.


> To find out why your firearms transfer was denied, you will have to send a written request to:
> 
> Federal Bureau of Investigation
> NICS Section
> ...


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh, believe me I am sure I am already on one of them lists just because of the money that they have spent on my training. But as the old saying goes, when injustice becomes law, rebellion becomes duty. Molon Labe.



Meerkat said:


> LOL,you will be waiting an eternity.:teehee: The truth will never be told about anything major media has to do with.:sssh:
> 
> I heard returning vets were on the terror watch list and can't own guns.Take care and get the hell out of there soon as they let you.:wave:
> 
> ...


----------



## jmf42024 (Dec 24, 2012)

They don't care about gun violence, they care about citizens not having guns to protect themselves...


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

jmf42024 said:


> They don't care about gun violence, they care about citizens not having guns to protect themselves...


Almost, they care about CONTROL!! This isn't about you having guns to protect yourself or your family, it is about disarming the Americans who BELIEVE IN AMERICA!! Who believe in the Constitution, the BoR, and the values that made this country the greatest country in the world! It is only about control, if you are not armed, you are easy to control, it is that easy. If it was about keeping people safe from the crazy drugged up effers who just want to kill people, then we wouldn't even be talking about 2A Rights being infringed. Any moron knows that if people are armed they are not easy victims. Please don't fall headfirst into their ******** that any gun control is for the safety of the public.
IT IS, AND ALWAYS HAS BEEN, ABOUT CONTROL, NOT GUNS!!!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

hiwall said:


> If you were thinking about buying a semi-auto gun, you might want to buy it soon. This CT school shooting will result in something happening, an Executive Order or a new law. Obama today said he'll "stop this from happening again". Something will most likely happen as a result of this shooting. Maybe just a magazine ban. Who knows. But if you were planning on buying anyway then buy now. If you were not planning on buying please just disregard this post.


I think we should vote this our "Most prescient post " of 2012!

When he made the post you could still get decent ARs from 650 dollars on up all day long.

36 hours a lot of people were getting low on stock but prices had risen only slightly.
3 days after his post it was a different world.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm not worried about AR or AK type firearms, I'm covered there.

I am going to the local gun store and purchasing several semi-auto handguns with the high capacity mags (XD and XDM). I'm planning on going the .40 route since all that's needed to use .357sig or 9mm is a barrel change.

I didn't have cash on me today, but I stopped in and they're packed, but still have a good selection of firearms available. I'll pick up extra mags for each "if" they're available.


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

While I won't be caught empty-handed if an AWB comes down, I am actually fairly optimistic about the direction we're headed in regards to the right to keep and bear arms. Supreme Court decisions, the number of firearm owners, and the percentage of the population that preps to some extent are all encouraging.

Pandamonium that the government doesn't care about guns, they care about control. My observation would be that they care about power. If being perceived as anti-gun gets them elected, they'll vote for things like an AWB; however, not really understanding firearms, they'll end up banning things like Ruger 10/22's with pistol grips and detachable magazines while not anticipating things such as magazine locks that will keep AR-15's not specifically banned by name legal.


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd like to here from some of the dumb a$$ed Obama supporters and democrats on this fourm who were telling us before the election how we had nothing to worry about from Obama.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

BlueZ said:


> I think we should vote this our "Most prescient post " of 2012!
> 
> When he made the post you could still get decent ARs from 650 dollars on up all day long.
> 
> ...


Armslist, as of the 25th, is showing ARs and AKs asking price at $1500 for even the most basic with many going well into the 2000-3000 range.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jarhead0311 said:


> I'd like to here from some of the dumb a$$ed Obama supporters and democrats on this fourm who were telling us before the election how we had nothing to worry about from Obama.


Totally agree!! Where is valanbe and that other libtards at now that they are going after guns??


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Paltik said:


> Pandamonium that the government doesn't care about guns, they care about control. My observation would be that they care about power.


Ya, control IS POWER!!!


----------



## jmf42024 (Dec 24, 2012)

I wonder if the better route would be bolt action rifles and just a regular revolver. You might be able to keep them a little longer.???


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

jmf42024 said:


> I wonder if the better route would be bolt action rifles and just a regular revolver. You might be able to keep them a little longer.???


I think I'll keep all mine the same amount of time


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

Don't be too comfortable with that SCOTUS decision, Kennedy is supposed to retire next month and Obama will put another liberal activist on the bench. With a 5-4 liberal court, our rights won't last the first challenge, which is what I think is really behind the Illinois lower court decision everyone was so excited about.

I seriously considering selling my AR's and going with some really high quality precision bolt actions in 308 and 338. Maybe even a big 50.

John


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Onebigelf said:


> Don't be too comfortable with that SCOTUS decision, Kennedy is supposed to retire next month and Obama will put another liberal activist on the bench. With a 5-4 liberal court, our rights won't last the first challenge, which is what I think is really behind the Illinois lower court decision everyone was so excited about.
> 
> I seriously considering selling my AR's and going with some really high quality precision bolt actions in 308 and 338. Maybe even a big 50.
> 
> John


SCOTUS has no influence on my decision


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

*White House weighs broad gun-control agenda in wake of Newtown shootings*


> A working group led by Vice President Biden is seriously considering measures backed by key law enforcement leaders that would require universal background checks for firearm buyers, track the movement and sale of weapons through a national database, strengthen mental health checks, and stiffen penalties for carrying guns near schools or giving them to minors, the sources said.


I'm still waiting for the Obama supporters who told us we had nothing to worry about.
*FLASHBACK: Obama: I Will NOT Take Your Guns Away*
http://cnsnews.com/blog/gregory-gwyn-williams-jr/flashback-obama-i-will-not-take-your-guns-away


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jarhead0311 said:


> I'm still waiting for the Obama supporters who told us we had nothing to worry about.


Don't hold your breath. Obama supporters HATE being told they made a bad decision.


----------



## jmf42024 (Dec 24, 2012)

In the Koran it says that it is ok for Muslims to lie to infidels if it furthers their cause.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Jarhead0311 said:


> *White House weighs broad gun-control agenda in wake of Newtown shootings*
> 
> I'm still waiting for the Obama supporters who told us we had nothing to worry about.
> *FLASHBACK: Obama: I Will NOT Take Your Guns Away*
> http://cnsnews.com/blog/gregory-gwyn-williams-jr/flashback-obama-i-will-not-take-your-guns-away


Lol...has he taken your guns away..? Has he..? I've been hearing this for 4 years now, and I've still got mine. And I'll have them 4 years from now. When the government comes knocking on my door to "take my guns away", then I'll be the first to say I was wrong. You guys are hilarious...the gun industry LOVES you.


----------



## laststanding (Mar 19, 2012)

Question to anyone who knows. Are there any issues I should be aware of buy ammo on line? Do they ship to a store or to your house? I think ammo is at risk also....


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

dahur said:


> Lol...has he taken your guns away..? Has he..? I've been hearing this for 4 years now, and I've still got mine. And I'll have them 4 years from now. When the government comes knocking on my door to "take my guns away", then I'll be the first to say I was wrong. You guys are hilarious...the gun industry LOVES you.


Better to be loved by the gun industry now when the guns can still be afforded than to wait until things calm down after prices have racheted up to twice or more, never to come back down. Better to own now than be caught with your pants down and are unable to do anything. I've lived enough years to see a lot of arrogant people have great calamity befall them and believe me I see no hilarity in that happening to them even though they may have deserved having it happen. I've seen people that were smart A'ss's that later looked for sympathy when they were unexpectedly up to their eyeballs in deep poop.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

laststanding said:


> Question to anyone who knows. Are there any issues I should be aware of buy ammo on line? Do they ship to a store or to your house? I think ammo is at risk also....


They will ship to your door most will require adult signature and most will require you to mail fax or e mail a copy of a photo ID proving you are 21 before they will ship your order.


----------



## imamanrawr (Jul 26, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Don't hold your breath. Obama supporters HATE being told they made a bad decision.


I made a bad decision.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's a short lesson I learned about increasing firearms prices. In about 1979 I bought a Springfield Armory M1-A with four 20 round magazines, paid $379 for them in a little gunshop in Evergreen, Colorado. In the early 1980's we were badly in need of cash just to make payments to stay on the property we were buying so I sold the M1-A and got $500. Now here we are about 30 years later and what's the price of an M1-A? I certainly wish my wages had increased in like percentages as the price of that or most any firearm has in those years. Last gun show we went to in Denver before moving to Pampa, Texas which was about 1980 I could have bought an HK-91 for $200, still kick myself for not buying it. Basically what I'm saying is if you put off buying a firearm today because the prices have been jacked up it may be down the line the prices will make them next to unaffordable. On the other hand if you have a great income maybe price won't bother you. For me though I'll never be able to replace all the firearms I've had to sell just for my family and me to survive, especially now since being on a fixed low retirement income for better than ten years.


----------



## BrianAz (Oct 2, 2012)

laststanding said:


> Question to anyone who knows. Are there any issues I should be aware of buy ammo on line? Do they ship to a store or to your house? I think ammo is at risk also....


My last purchase UPS guy just handed it to me and walked away.


----------

